# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Lusiin terminaali matkustajille ja rahdille

## Epa

Etelä-Savon maakuntakaavaan ei todennäköisesti tule varausta Lahden ja Mikkelin väliselle rataoikaisulle. Alueen päättäjien suunnitelmat ovat parin viime vuoden aikana muuttuneet. Ennakoitu rata Helsingistä Koskenkylän kautta Kouvolaan toisi maakunnalle kaksi kärpästä yhdellä iskulla. Sen jälkeen pääsee Etelä-Savosta Pietariin junalla alle kolmessa tunnissa ja Helsinkiin alle kahdessa tunnissa.

Tieliikenne Lahden, Heinolan ja Mikkelin välisenä yhteytenä korostuu. Valtatie 5:n parantaminen Lusin ja Mikkelin välillä on monen vuoden viivytysten jälkeen saamassa rahoituksen ensi vuodeksi. Parannusta pidetään ilmeisen tärkeänä, sillä se ainoa toistaiseksi ainoa budjettiehdotukseen huolittu uusi tiehanke. Samalla linja-autoyhteyksien kehittämiselle annetaan tukevasti selkänojaa.

Julkisuudessa keskustellaan näkyvästi Heinolan pientaloasutuksesta taajamissa, jotka sijaitsevat lähempänä moottoritietä kuin linja-autoasemaa. Lisäksi Heinolan moottoritieliittymiin on myös viime vuosina noussut vähittäiskaupan merkittäviä yksiköitä palvelemaan muun ohella lähialueen asutusta. Kehitys painottaa moottoritien pikavuoropysäkkien merkitystä Heinolassa. Ennakoin, että Vuohkallion moottoritieliittymään muodostuu uuden pikavuoropysäkin tarve Heinolan keskustan ohittaville Helsinki-Lahti-Mikkeli -vuoroille. Syöttöliikenne Vuohkallion, Heinolan keskustan, Jyrängön ja Sinilähteen välillä hoituisi Heinola-Lahti vakiovuoroilla. Näiden päätepysäkki Heinolassa siirtyisi linja-autoasemalta Vuohkallion liittymän ja uusien vähittäiskaupan yksiköiden tuntumaan. Samalla Heinola saisi lisää linja-autojen paikallisvuoroja.

Lusin tienhaarassa sijaitsee linja-autojen pikavuoropysäkki Helsinki-Jyväskylä -vuoroille. Helsinki-Mikkeli -pikavuoroille tienhaarassa kuitenkaan ei ole pysäkkiä. Lähin vaihtomahdollisuus sijoittuu 11 kilometrin päähän Heinolan Veljeskylän pikavuoropysäkille, jos matkustetaan vaikkapa Hartolasta Mikkeliin. Esimerkiksi klo 3.30 aikoihin liittymässä kohtaavat päivittäin ilman vaihtomahdollisuutta pikavuorot Rovaniemeltä Oulun ja Jyväskylän kautta Helsinkiin sekä Helsingistä Mikkelin, Kuopion ja Kajaanin kautta Ouluun. Yöaikaan Jyväskylän ja Mikkelin välillä ei kulje suoria bussivuoroja.

Lusin liittymän bussiterminaali matkustajien vaihtoyhteyksin ja rahtipalveluin poistaisi Kouvola-Jyväskylä -pikavuoroilta 14 kilometrin edestakaisen osuuden Heinolan kirkonkylän ja Heinolan keskustan väliltä. Nykyisin 214 kilometrin pikavuoromatka Kouvolasta Heinolan kautta Jyväskylään kestää nopeimmillaan 3 tuntia ja 15 minuuttia. Junalla Kouvolan ja Jyväskylän välinen matka Pieksämäen kautta kestää nopeimmillaan 2 tuntia ja 31 minuuttia.

----------


## antti

Siis että yöllä kello 3:30 Jyväskylä - Lusi -Mikkeli vaihtoyhteyttä varten tehtäisiin Lusiin terminaali matkustaja ja tavaraliikennettä varten, näin ainakin minä tajuan edellisen kirjoituksen. Taloudellisesti tällainen on mahdollinen vain, jos joku 24 h huoltoasema huolii MH-asiamiehen roolin itselleen. Lusi itsessään ei taatusti elätä mitään tavaraterminaalia, kyllä sellaiset elävät paikallisilla tarpeilla, kauttakulkevat rahdit ovat marginaaleja. Eli onko 14 kilsaa edestakaisinkaan rahtipaketille joku mahdoton matka, tuskin edes matkustajallekaan.

----------


## Epa

Tarkoitin, että Lusin terminaali palvelisi päivälläkin kaikkia Heinolan ja Jyväskylän sekä Heinolan ja Mikkelin välisiä vuoroja matkustajien ja rahdin vaihtopaikkana. Mainitsin esimerkkinä Rovaniemen ja Oulun vuorojen kohtaamisen johtuen linjojen pituudesta sekä suorien yövuorojen puuttumisesta Jyväskylän ja Mikkelin väliltä.

Pelkistetyimmillään Lusin terminaali voisi tarkoittaa tavallista pikavuoropysäkkiä. Sijainti tulisi vaihtaa nykyisestä niin, että pysäkkiä käyttäisivät sekä Jyväskylän että Mikkelin autot. Rahdin vaihdot voisivat perustua pelkkään kuljettajien omatoimisuuteen.

Heinolan Vuohkalliossa pikavuoropysäkki olisi johdonmukainen lähiaikojen lisäys, koska Jyrängössä pikavuoropysäkki sijaitsee myös moottoritien keskustaliittymässä ja lisäksi K-Citymarketin lähellä. Vuohkallion keskustaliittymässä uuden ABC-liikenneaseman ympärille on muodostumassa Jyränköä muistuttava kaupunginosa.

----------


## Epa

Sitä en kannata, että Heinolasta tulisi Padasjoen kaltainen paikkakunta, jossa kaikki pikavuorot ohittaisivat keskustaajaman. Lahti-Mikkeli -rataoikaisun vastatuuli antaa bussiliikenteelle tukevan työrauhan kokeilla reitillä erilaisia tuotteita nopeina yhteyksinä. Lahti-Mikkeli -välillä voisi liikennöidä myös uusia pikavuoroja, jotka ohittaisivat Heinolan keskustan käyttäen vain Heinolan pikavuoropysäkkejä. Tältä kannalta Heinolan Vuohkallio muistuttaisi Padasjoen Taulun pikavuoropysäkin sijaintia. 

Padasjoen Taulusta ei ole jatkoyhteyksiä vakiovuoroilla juurikaan tarjolla. Heinolan Vuohkalliosta jatkoyhteys keskustaan ja Jyränköön hoituisi Lahden vakiovuoroilla näiden reittiä pidentäen. Padasjoellakin saattaisi olla tarvetta kokeilla Lahti-Padasjoki -vakiovuorojen reitin jatkamista kirkonkylältä Taulun pikavuoropysäkille. Kirkonkylän ja Taulun välille sijoittuu runsaasti asutusta ja merkittäviä vähittäiskaupan yksiköitä.

----------


## kemkim

> Lahti-Mikkeli -rataoikaisun vastatuuli antaa bussiliikenteelle tukevan työrauhan kokeilla reitillä erilaisia tuotteita nopeina yhteyksinä. .


Samaten niin kauan, kuin Jyväskylän yhteydet koukkaavat Tampereen kautta, on hyviä mahdollisuuksia ajaa busseja Lahden ja Jyväskylän välillä. Kannattaisin erikoispikavuorojen lisäämistä näille väleille. Etenkin Mikkelin suunta olisi otollinen, koska siellä ei viitostien varrella ole juuri muuta Lahden ja Mikkelin välillä kuin Heinola, joten bussit saadaan melko nopeiksikin. 

Ylipäänsä erikoispikavuoroja saisi olla eri reiteillä lisää varsinkin perjantaisin ja sunnuntaisin, kun suuret matkustajavirrat ovat liikkeellä. Nämä kilpailevat nopeudessa junien ja henkilöautojen kanssa, mutta matkustusmukavuus on jopa parempi kuin junissa, koska ne eivät pysähtele matkan varrella ja kaikki saavat istua naama menosuuntaan. Pisin tietämäni pysähdyksetön erikoispikavuoro-osuus on Helsingin ja Porin väli, kannattaa kokeilla varsinkin nopeimpia P ja SS-vuoroja!

----------

